# K2 - Partially frozen screen?



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

My K2 has a partially frozen screen - the upper 3rd of the screen is frozen with a dead author screen saver and the lower portion works like normal - in fact the lower portion shows the top of the home page?

Any ideas on what has happened? I fully charged the battery and tried both hard and soft resets and nothing - same problem. The top portion of the screen never changes from the same image no matter what.

Please help I use my K2 all the time!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

It sounds more like it could be a damaged screen than something that could be cured by a reset. Is it possible for you to post a picture of the screen?


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Sounds like a damaged screen to me too.  You're pretty far out of warranty but I would give Kindle CS a call anyway.  If they can't help you with your problem they might offer a discount to upgrade.  I know they have a buy back program now.  I'm not sure if that include broken ones or not but it's worth a try.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Agree with lin and sebat: contact Kindle Support. From your description the screen has failed. Try the 'call me back' option. . .works great!


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Darn I was hoping that a reset would work but the top just never changes  

I do have the ST warranty on this for another year yet and paid full price for this K2. 
With that would you guys suggest Kindle Support or ST?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Sorry I never buy warranties so don't know anything about how ST works.  

I think I've read something about how you have to send the K to them and then they decide if they repair or replace.  It can take awhile.  If that's how it work, I still think I would call Kindle CS first and see what they offer.  Call ST second and then take the best deal. I just know I would not want to be without my K for an extended period of time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I would contact Kindle CS first and see what they offer.  Then you can decide whether to go with ST or not.  Amazon has been very generous in the past in resolving screen damage issues.

Betsy


----------

